# My take on a VTTBOTS Seaview Diorama W.I.P.



## rtbeuke

I had seen one of these done somewhere else on the net and decided to try and make a lighted version that I could give to my grandson as a night light.

 

Making a diorama is a first for me and I am really liking the use of other mediums instead of just good old Testers Paint.

Hardest part so far was getting the Clear Nose window insert blended into the hull. A lot of filler, filing, etc. Also cut out all the limber holes and put a false pressure hull inside.

Top color is neutral grey with light grey lower, and added subtle vertical shading to break up the massive grey on sides. Used lots of Future to give the ship a really glossy wet look.

Working on Ice flows and the Iceberg and am using Liqutex Gel medium and Acrylics.

Been fun so far and I'm somewhat pleased with the way it is shaping up but feel it could have been better.


----------



## Xenodyssey

It looks good so far. Please put up more photos when you feel it's finished. Love to see the night light effect, in the dark.


----------



## hal9001

Xenodyssey said:


> It looks good so far. Please put up more photos when you feel it's finished. Love to see the night light effect, in the dark.


Yeah, I second that!

HAL9001-


----------



## John P

That was me! 
http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_pl1a.html

Looking back, I think I should have done more splash.


----------



## rtbeuke

Yep your the man John! 

Your the one that inspired me to try mine.

Those are the photos I was looking for!


----------



## rtbeuke

John, after looking at your photos, I was curious as to how you did the water and splash effects.

Care to share your secrets?


----------



## John P

The water was modeling paste, spread like butter on the surface with an eye toward making waves. The splashes are Woodland Scenics acrylic water for model railroads. I've always thought I should have tried to make the big bubbling column of water seen in the movie with some expanding foam. I may revisit to model some day and try that - the Woodland Scenics splashes have yellowed and shrunk over the years.


----------



## John P

The pose on mine is close to the third frame here, but I'd like to try the big bubbling splash in the 2nd frame:


----------



## rtbeuke

Got a little more done on my Seaview emergency blow diorama this week.

Finally got the iconic iceberg constructed and mounted in place and have started to lay the water in with the liquitex gel. What is currently white and frothy will become clear, but will add additional blue, green and white liquitex acrylic paint to the water as I build up the splashes and wave.

Last photo I placed an led flashlight inside the Seaview just to get an idea of what it will look like lit.

Still not sure how I want to approach the water from the limber holes as John P indicated that the woodland scenics water effects medium tends to yellow with age, so still looking for a solution.


----------



## John P

Excellent!!


----------



## BOXIE

Very nice work.The nightlight idea was very cool.


----------



## rtbeuke

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I really appreciate it!

Found a heavier version of the Liquitex Gel and am still laying in the water effects. Its a slow process as I have to wait for the gel to turn clear so I can see how the tinted gel looks, and for the gel to harden so I can extend the wave effects.

I have an old ink refill bottle with a syringe type needle that I am using to lay the gel in around the limber holes. So far looking pretty good but got to be careful I don't over do it.

I still need to cannibalize one of our LED night lights to use for the lighting.

Should have more pictures later this week.


----------



## rtbeuke

*Finally Done!*

With the exception of the name plate my Polar Lights Seaview from Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea is now complete and lighted!

Enjoy!


----------



## John P

WOW! Excellent job!


----------



## Seaview

:dude: Speaking as an insufferably proud owner of a recently aquired 24" Lubliner "Movie Seaview", you did a WONDERFUL job with the kit you worked with!
BRAVO, rtbeuke! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE

awe inspiring.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great job.


----------



## falcondesigns

Outstanding...


----------



## Trekkriffic

Nice dio! The look you achieved of the water streaming off the hull is fantastic!


----------



## rtbeuke

Thanks again guys for all the compliments! The liquitex gel is pretty neat stuff for doing the water effects. I had an old bottle with a hypo like needle on it that came from an ink cartridge refill kit and filled it with the gel then slowly built up the effect along the hull. I then tinted some with white and added it to the areas where it was to look more "frothier".

I wanted to thank John P for the inspiration and suggestions he shared with me!


----------



## Chrisisall

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice dio! The look you achieved of the water streaming off the hull is fantastic!


I concur. The sense of motion & splashing is incredibly effective!!

*I always wondered if anyone not strapped in could be killed in a surfacing like that....


----------



## kdaracal

Wow. What a dream build. I agree with all the compliments here. Just wow.


----------



## secretreeve

now get an acrylic case over it because contaminates will be a pain to clean off. (dust ect)


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Excellent job! Looks very realistic...love the water effects! Another super build of the iconic sub. Well done!

Sincerely,
MBZ.


----------



## boomboomjr

The water effect is very well done!


----------



## WOI

Holleee Cowww!


----------

